# Killies



## campfiregirl (Apr 19, 2020)

How big do they get? Very pretty!


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Dec 26, 2010)

2 inches.


----------



## nightpaws (May 16, 2020)

They look like they are smiling lol


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Beautiful fish. Need to try these.


----------

